
FDA raises alarm over PFAS contamination in many products of human health risk - SmokeGS
https://apnews.com/e9c5fa42a1244de48e3edea7a1bb14eb
======
oblib
Well this is alarming. Glad I ditched all our "teflon" coated cookware about a
decade ago and have steered clear of store bought chocolate cake.

